# Denver Broncos joke



## varmit b gone (Jan 31, 2008)

Why dosen't Wyoming have a pro football team?

Because Colorado would want one too.


----------



## Dak (Feb 28, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

F*%# You Varmint!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Now that is a good one!!!!! Right Pecker!!!!!!!! :rollin:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

I guess we're bound to have a few haters after owning certain "un-named"
teams!!!!!!! :jammin: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

